# stoned Buffalo....



## dtala (Jan 29, 2011)

I posted pics of stone hunting points here the other day. I'm sorry to say neither survived the hunt today....

I've wanted to kill a buffalo(bison) for many a year. Today I got the chance, along with my grandson Dylan and my wife. A buddy has, well had, three bulls in a 500 acre tract, I elected to kill one for the freezer....and decided to use my longbow and stone points....

After a 500 yard stalk I topped a ridge within 15-20 yards of three bull, the one I wanted at 15 yards. I waited and he finally walked to my left....clear at ten yards...

Texas chert head on a hickery shaft entered his left shoulder, lungs deep. He turned, stumbled, almost fell and took off. I launched a second arra, Coastal Plaind Dalton, hit em too far back on a BIG rib. Head died with 10" of penetration.

The bull ran prolly 300 yards and fell on the ridge we were on..in a nice flat, open spot....










2000#s of prime eating, by dark hanging in a walk-in cooler. Gonna hang em 10 days and enjoy it....

  troy


----------



## T.P. (Jan 29, 2011)

Geeez d, you a killa! Good job on the stone kill, AWESOME!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW! awsome job!


----------



## Pointpuller (Jan 29, 2011)

Great stuff!!!  Congrats.  Happy eating.


----------



## caveman168 (Jan 29, 2011)

It aint every day a man gets to stone a buffalo! Awesome


----------



## dmedd (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah but how do they perform on Big Game?  That's awesome Troy.


----------



## pine nut (Jan 30, 2011)

Awesome is a great word here!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 30, 2011)

Does that make you a _stoner_?


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 30, 2011)

very cool story and pics.


----------



## dtala (Jan 30, 2011)

T.P. said:


> Does that make you a _stoner_?



Makes me feel OLD as a stone......

  troy


----------



## Jranger (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice!!! Bison eats good too!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 30, 2011)

For lack of a better word-Awesome! That's something I've always wanted to do myself.


----------



## tad1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks so much for the post! That must b an awesome feeling to take him down w your own handmade weapons!
You can see what a resource bison were to the native amercans. Awesome is right!
           JT


----------



## dtala (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm headed out to pressure wash(clean) the hide to prepare it for shipment to the tannery....my modern wife won't chew it for me

Pressure washing ain't very "traditional" but it sure is faster and better. It cleans the hide slick and pushs water INTO the skin so it tans better.

  troy


----------



## dpoole (Jan 31, 2011)

Shows what a self bow with stone will do!!  congrat !!!


----------



## Al33 (Jan 31, 2011)

Good job! That critter looks a bit too big for a game cart. No doubt his hide will make a great trophy. Congrat's!!!!


----------



## dtala (Jan 31, 2011)

Al, he fit a great big ol Lull forklift real good...and a 16 foot trailer. Way too big for my truck......

  troy


----------



## knap_123 (Feb 1, 2011)

man!! thats awesome!!!!!


----------



## Son (Feb 2, 2011)

Like to see that one on a fourwheeler...

Good job


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 2, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## dtala (Feb 2, 2011)

Son said:


> Like to see that one on a fourwheeler...
> 
> Good job



LOL, all over a 4-wheeler would be more like it.

  troy


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice!!! You save all that sinew?


----------



## dtala (Feb 2, 2011)

not all but a bunch, esp the backstrap sinew. Prolly tie on several heads with one strand.....

  troy


----------



## Katera73 (Feb 4, 2011)

Awesome !!!!!    You must have one heck of a frezzzzzer! thats a beast


----------



## dtala (Feb 11, 2011)

got him processed finally, picked up meat today...500+ pounds of it

Wife standing on the salted and drying hide...






tanning going to run $350 plus shipping both ways...

  troy


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2011)

King size comforter.


----------



## dtala (Feb 11, 2011)

T.P., you cannot sleep under one of these...way too heavy for that, trust me. Wife wants to use it for a bedroom rug, we'll see...

  troy


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2011)

dtala said:


> T.P., you cannot sleep under one of these...way too heavy for that, trust me. Wife wants to use it for a bedroom rug, we'll see...
> 
> troy



Ha.. Didn't think about that. Wouldn't have to worry bout the wife stealin the covers though.


----------



## dtala (Feb 11, 2011)

good point, mine is a cover stealer from the word go......


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2011)

Keep us posted on how the hide works out, Troy. 

You thought about askin` your wife to braintan it for you?


----------



## dtala (Feb 11, 2011)

Nic, I asked but I can't post the reply on here....

  troy


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2011)

dtala said:


> Nic, I asked but I can't post the reply on here....
> 
> troy





I can imagine!!


----------



## dtala (Feb 16, 2011)

I know I should of dried it and jerked it but here it is, near 600 pounds of meat. Had to put three boxes in a second freezer....






  troy


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks good, Troy. How is it?


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 16, 2011)

dtala said:


> I know I should of dried it and jerked it but here it is, near 600 pounds of meat. Had to put three boxes in a second freezer....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy cow!!!!

That is awesome, congrats.   I want to hear more about the pressure washing the hide.  That pushes all the meat off?


----------



## dtala (Feb 16, 2011)

dawg, Been using a pressure washer for years to clean hides. 3500psi with a rotating cutting head. A deer hide takes 10 minutes, buffalo takes 1-2 hours, instead of 8-16 hours on a fleshing wheel.

Not only does it clean ALL the meat,cartilidge, fat, etc off the hide, it actually pushes water molecules INTO the hide...making the hide take a tan better. Clean, white, slick hide when done.

  troy


----------



## dtala (Feb 16, 2011)

Nic, good so far. 

I had three kinds of "hamburger" made up, medium breakfast sausage, cubed steaks, stew meat cubes, T-bones, Ribeyes, summer sausage.

Ribeyes are good as is the burger and sausage. Glad I like it cause it looks like we'll be eating it for a while

  troy


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 16, 2011)

dtala said:


> dawg, Been using a pressure washer for years to clean hides. 3500psi with a rotating cutting head. A deer hide takes 10 minutes, buffalo takes 1-2 hours, instead of 8-16 hours on a fleshing wheel.
> 
> Not only does it clean ALL the meat,cartilidge, fat, etc off the hide, it actually pushes water molecules INTO the hide...making the hide take a tan better. Clean, white, slick hide when done.
> 
> troy



I think I will try that. That sounds a lot quicker


----------



## weekender (Feb 16, 2011)

awesome kill, especially the hard way you chose, congrats


----------



## Big7 (Feb 18, 2011)

dtala said:


> I know I should of dried it and jerked it but here it is, near 600 pounds of meat. Had to put three boxes in a second freezer....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Know what Grady used to say to Fred?

coout-coolgile-mooglie!


----------

